# Cracked Carpal Pad



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber has a front carpal pad that cracks or pieces break off of about once a month with minimal bleeding. We clean it off with diluted hydrogen peroxide and apply Neosporin. She licks it right off, so that is ineffective. We purchased some cream to put on her pads. Please let me know what you have used that worked to help prevent cracking pads, carpal or other. Thanks. :wavey: Vicki and Amber


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky has always had a terrible time with dry, cracked pads. This winter I used Mushers Secret on both dogs and she didn't have any cracks at all for the first time ever. I also rub it on my dry hands 
I hope Amber feels better fast!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We use bag balm (the ointment in a green square tin). Bear gets "rough" pads that haven't cracked but are just really abrasive when he touches me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Chunk of Pad*

When I got home last night, I looked at Amber's pad and there is a 1/4 inch round piece hanging off of her pad. She has this happen about 4 times a year and I don't know how she does it. She can be out with my husband all day and then she runs/plays ball with the sitter and she comes back with a big chunk out. The last time we took her to the vet and I thought that they would clip it off, but the vet said that it would bleed too much. Sometimes Amber chews it off herself. It is always is the same place. I am thinking of wrapping it in elastic bandage or getting her a boot for when she is outside. Poor Boo........:wavey: Vicki


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vicki*

Vicki

What does the vet say?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Vicki
> 
> What does the vet say?


The vet said that he did not want to trim/cut the piece off and it will probably continue to break loose and then finally heal. She will be two in July and it still continues just the same. I purchased some Mushers Secret to put on it, so I hope that will help. It is painful for her and a hassle for us and she has to stay in and cannot exercise outside for about a week for each occurrence. :no: Vicki


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Update*

Well, we finally determined that Amber is tearing her carpal pads when she plays ball. We have been wrapping them in self-adhering elastic bandages and she was rubbing holes through them at the pad while sliding during play....:/. The vet said that he has seen dogs hurt their pads during hunting or hiking in rough places, but not playing ball. We have continued to keep her pads wrapped and apply Mushers Secret, as well. We may look into some dog boots, but reviews are mixed. :wavey: Vicki......


----------

